# Anybody ordered in the US?



## flimay2k (Nov 9, 2015)

This week I got a call from the dealership saying they would be able to do a custom order anytime now. Anybody else heard the same or ordered one? 

I'll be able to test drive one on the 10th and probably order one. Would be nice to know more people are ordering as well and time frame for delivery. One dealer said 90 days, the other 60 to 90.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

flimay2k said:


> This week I got a call from the dealership saying they would be able to do a custom order anytime now. Anybody else heard the same or ordered one?
> 
> I'll be able to test drive one on the 10th and probably order one. Would be nice to know more people are ordering as well and time frame for delivery. One dealer said 90 days, the other 60 to 90.


We are able to place "orders" in our inventory system however at this time they are not being pulled and filled so we have no idea on time frame. If there is a match to what you are looking for in our allocations the dealer rep should be able to get it for the dealer so you can get the vehicle sooner but if it is a vehicle that needs to be built you are probably at least 90+ days


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

I put down a deposit on one last night. They don't have it on the lot yet, but have it in their system to invoice and the maroney. We'll do the rest of the paperwork and trade-in when it's actually on the lot. They're expecting May 21.

The Launch Edition is such a good value too. Base S model priced, but a bunch of the features of the SEL, including the VR6. We have kids too, so we prefer the cloth seats anyways.


----------



## domfearns (Jun 6, 2013)

CiDirkona said:


> I put down a deposit on one last night. They don't have it on the lot yet, but have it in their system to invoice and the maroney. We'll do the rest of the paperwork and trade-in when it's actually on the lot. They're expecting May 21.
> 
> The Launch Edition is such a good value too. Base S model priced, but a bunch of the features of the SEL, including the VR6. We have kids too, so we prefer the cloth seats anyways.


Interested to know if you're financing or leasing it. Either way, did they give you a monthly payment price? My Tiguan lease expires in 10 days so I'm getting desperate now and no closer with my dealership :banghead:


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

Financing, and rolling in some debt from the minivan I'll be trading in -- that, oddly, I bought from the same dealership because they had fleet Town and Countrys that were half the price of a Routan. I bought the 16R and the 15TDI there too, so they know my credit scores, and we negotiate well. Definitely not your standard 'dealership trying to get the highest price out of you possible' scenario of other dealerships. We also have a air cooled / water cooled car show at that dealership about once a year as well.

And yes, they gave me a price and estimated what the payments are going to be. He expected VW Credit financing at 3.99 for 72 mo, but they don't have the incentives paperwork from VWOA yet either, so there may be VW Customer Loyalty discounts or other discounts that they can write it when we actually get there.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

CiDirkona said:


> And yes, they gave me a price and estimated what the payments are going to be. He expected VW Credit financing at 3.99 for 72 mo, but they don't have the incentives paperwork from VWOA yet either, so there may be VW Customer Loyalty discounts or other discounts that they can write it when we actually get there.


Curious, was the price below MSRP? 
I'm holding out hope that VW financing has a 0.9% on it like they do all the other cars right now...


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

utsava said:


> Curious, was the price below MSRP?
> I'm holding out hope that VW financing has a 0.9% on it like they do all the other cars right now...


Just for taking the deposit and estimating payments, we used the the price right on the Maroney and 3.99. VWOA hasn't released any of the incentives that they'd have of discounting or financing yet.

They also warned me that there may not be ANY incentives right off the bat since the die-hard enthusiasts will buy them anyways. When the Alltrack came out, it had no discounting or financing incentives at all, and they still sold well. After sales started to drop off a bit, then they came out with both discounts and vwcredit financing incentices.

ALSO, the parts dept doesn't have a Atlas parts list either. I have the Atlas accessories brochure, but there aren't any part numbers in it yet either. I really want to see I can snag some of those 20" black Majora (sp?) wheels, but I have a feeling they'll but ridiculously expensive since it's VW OEM.


----------



## NoTorq (Jul 14, 2015)

Parts dept at VW dealers can look up parts. Parts are available to view. Most parts are not available to ORDER just yet. But some of the Accesories can be ordered.


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

NoTorq said:


> Parts dept at VW dealers can look up parts. Parts are available to view. Most parts are not available to ORDER just yet. But some of the Accesories can be ordered.


Sorry, I should have been more specific. They weren't able to find the 20" Majora wheels as part numbers in their system.


----------



## NoTorq (Jul 14, 2015)

CiDirkona said:


> Sorry, I should have been more specific. They weren't able to find the 20" Majora wheels as part numbers in their system.




These are it
3QF601025K AX1


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

NoTorq said:


> These are it
> 3QF601025K AX1


Heck yes, thank you!


----------



## Phydeauxman (Mar 17, 2017)

Ours was placed on order this past Friday...hope to see it before Xmas .


----------



## Phydeauxman (Mar 17, 2017)

I just searched the entire nation via Autotrader for a SEL Premium and it came back with 201 matches. Problem is...they were all either White, Silver, Grey, or Black. Yuck...want a Red one.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

Phydeauxman said:


> I just searched the entire nation via Autotrader for a SEL Premium and it came back with 201 matches. Problem is...they were all either White, Silver, Grey, or Black. Yuck...want a Red one.


Yeah, I've yet to see a a photo of a non-white/silver/grey/black Atlas on a dealer lot EXCEPT for the one that was delivered to the mayor of Chatanooga at the dealer closest to the factory. He got a blue one. Something tells me he got special treatment. lol.


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

I put a small deposit down for a Blue SE with black interior, with price and details to be negotiated when it arrives. Told me I can get a refund of the deposit if we can't come to an agreement (we'll see if the honor this, but it's only $200). I test drove a grey SE+tech, which they had listed at $40k and offered me $1k off right there if I wanted it. Timeline on the one I ordered was "shrug" a couple months maybe ...

Living in New England they are blowing it with the Launch Model. Instead of the sunroof, they should have gone with heated power seats. Not as flashy as the sunroof, of which I've seen too many people have trouble with, but more practical.


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

utsava said:


> Yeah, I've yet to see a a photo of a non-white/silver/grey/black Atlas on a dealer lot EXCEPT for the one that was delivered to the mayor of Chatanooga at the dealer closest to the factory. He got a blue one. Something tells me he got special treatment. lol.


And there was a dark red on that morning show.


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

Anyone have the wheel specs/offset/width for the Atlas 18" or 20" wheels?


----------



## drivrswntd (Dec 8, 1999)

What dealer? Check out Mattie Imports they are offering large discounts on all models. Sel premium is 4K off sticker.


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

drivrswntd said:


> What dealer? Check out Mattie Imports they are offering large discounts on all models. Sel premium is 4K off sticker.


Woah, you're right. http://mattieimports.com/New-2018-Volkswagen-Atlas-Providence-RI/vd/43970084

Just emailed my dealer with this link. I'd walk away from $200 to save almost $4k.


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

jkueter said:


> Woah, you're right. http://mattieimports.com/New-2018-Volkswagen-Atlas-Providence-RI/vd/43970084
> 
> Just emailed my dealer with this link. I'd walk away from $200 to save almost $4k.


This is great. I'm offering dealers 35k which is about 12% off msrp.


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

GiddyGTI said:


> This is great. I'm offering dealers 35k which is about 12% off msrp.


You work for VW? So the Dealers are really paying ~35k for an SE w/tech?


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

jkueter said:


> You work for VW? So the Dealers are really paying ~35k for an SE w/tech?


sorry. I meant I've been emailing local dealers to buy it for $35k. they all respond saying they don't have much room to play with. Then I told them about Mattie imports price and they are like "thats a great deal. you should take it"


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

GiddyGTI said:


> sorry. I meant I've been emailing local dealers to buy it for $35k. they all respond saying they don't have much room to play with. Then I told them about Mattie imports price and they are like "thats a great deal. you should take it"


I see. I just got the ball rolling on my TDi settlement so I have a couple months before I have the cash anyway. I figure they'll be more willing to deal by then.


----------

